

Mobile roaming charges within EU should end, official says - NonEUCitizen
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,6039506,00.html

======
mansr
If this goes through, I predict the operators will offset the losses by
jacking up the data fees to unprecedented levels of ridiculousness. When the
lower caps came into effect this year, Vodafone UK responded by increasing the
data roaming fees fivefold while having the nerve to claim they were making it
cheaper. Roaming outside the EU is also likely to become unimaginably
expensive.

